# RDP certificate error



## Stargranite (Mar 21, 2011)

I am recieving the following error on my window server 2003 terminal servers. 'The publisher of this remote connection cannot be verified' . I can't seem to get the certificates to load into the correct stores. Does any one have a step by step guide on how to deploy an authentication certificate for my terminal server and load it into the correct store so I can attach it to the RDP security section?


----------

